# More DOMs when on?



## grizz (May 25, 2016)

I'm not really sure DOMs is quite right. Feels a little different, but when benching, my chest feels like it's being stretched more than usual in addition to the normal DOMs feeling. Maybe there's just more muscle to stretch (wishful thinking) but I was wondering if anyone else ran into that.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 25, 2016)

Did you increase the amount of reps or weight drastically? Maybe strainimg the connective tissue that attaches to the cartlidge in the sternum area. You can also pull the pectoral muscles like any other muscle. Try icing the are and using lighter weight at a higher rep. You should be able to differentiate acute pain vs D.O.M.S.

What chest excercises are you using and weight, set, rep amount? 

Some of the vets might chime in with more opinions.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 26, 2016)

Forgot to mention that some aas cause strong pumps. Usually lower back muscles but I have not heard of chest. I guess we will wait and see what others say.


----------



## grizz (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for the thoughts. This is benching and I usually do triples, but my elbows have been sore so I have been running 275 for 5-6 sets of 10. Not heavy, but my rep strength blows. Crazy triceps pumps. 

Now that I think about it, it could also have something to do with that fact that I've dropped 30 pounds of fat over the past 6 weeks. I need to reassess my form and mechanics, I may be feeling the stretch from getting deeper than usual with my elbows.


----------



## lycan Venom (May 27, 2016)

I wonder if there is a correlation between body weight and exercise weight. Drop body weight, drop bench weight amount and vise versa. Still think your body is adjusting to the difference and possibly over worked the muscle. Ice it for a few says and report back. Im sure more advanced members will chime in soon.


----------



## grizz (May 28, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> I wonder if there is a correlation between body weight and exercise weight. Drop body weight, drop bench weight amount and vise versa. Still think your body is adjusting to the difference and possibly over worked the muscle. Ice it for a few says and report back. Im sure more advanced members will chime in soon.



Thanks brother. Appreciate the advice.  Feeling strong today, I'll see how my chest holds up.


----------



## silverback66 (Jun 6, 2016)

I don't think I'd say DOMS is worse for me but certainly notice a more "painful" pump at times. Especially with long time under tension exercises. Even at work doing physical labor with chainsaws, hedge trimmers etc. the weight of the tools can cause me insane burn. But nothing I'd call DOMS

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

